# Proper curing



## Oregonhwy101 (Jul 24, 2017)

Temps and hummidity going to be making a curing box just curios as to what temp and humidity would be ideal ?


----------



## VinnyOcean (Aug 2, 2017)

http://hightimes.com/grow/grow-qa-what-temperature-and-humidity-is-best-for-drying-pot-plants/


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 3, 2017)

The higher the temp, the faster the cure, to a point. Wouldn't go over about 100 F or it would stop the curing by destroying the enzymes. For humidity, 75%, maintained by sitting a container of salt in there, with a small fan to move the air, until it completely liquifies. Then add more salt.


----------



## clouds (Aug 3, 2017)

is 70 F too cool to do my drying in


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 3, 2017)

clouds said:


> is 70 F too cool to do my drying in


Yeah it would take forever and possibly get mold, which prefers cool temps. You would want at least 80 F. The enzymes speed up with increased temperature, but will start getting destroyed at about 115. Around 100-105 is usually best.

About the salt thing I mentioned, I guess a simple dehumidifier would probably be better, the small thermoelectric kind with no compressor. It'll be done in 3-5 days at those temperatures, when it reaches 57-58% rh.


----------



## QtrNdaPuss (Aug 3, 2017)

drying at 100-105 degrees? that's wild never heard that before in my life.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 3, 2017)

QtrNdaPuss said:


> drying at 100-105 degrees? that's wild never heard that before in my life.


Well, it's kind of my own personal methodology, based on tobacco "flue curing". The only difference is that with tobacco you have to keep the rh high for the first two days, to make it turn yellow, but with weed it turns too brown and the aroma is altered too much, so I just keep pulling water out with calcium chloride right from the start. It turns out perfect, lighter than cold cured but not actually brown and with a really nice aroma.

I should have recommended calcium chloride earlier but salt is easier to find and does at least get it down to 75% rh. Calcium chloride will take it down to 35% rh if you leave it long enough. Which is why I keep a close eye on it at the end. I figured salt would be safer for a first try.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 3, 2017)

"The ideal temperature for a drying room is between 65 – 75 degrees Fahrenheit and humidity between 45 – 55 percent in a dark room."

I go with 65-75F but I dont let rh drop below 50%. I thought that the general rule was that in basic room temperatures curing humidity should be 50-65% about 7-10 days, dark room, decent air flow.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 4, 2017)

It's a matter of whether you want the curing/drying to take a week or a few days. I like to get it taken care of quickly so I increase the temperature. It's not like 100 F is an oven. It's a cool day in Mexico. But that's just me. I found it superior to air drying myself, less mold, better aroma, more potency. I noticed that by the end of the second day the potency becomes noticeably higher, meaning when I dry a test bud in the microwave. Haven't noticed that with air drying. I seriously think the raised temp increases the potency.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## BobCajun (Aug 4, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


>


Why the head bumping? Ain't like anyone has seriously investigated how best to cure Cannabis, meaning actual scientists.


----------



## SouthCross (Aug 4, 2017)

You lost me after typing about putting bud in the microwave. Plus the ideal temperature for mold is 34°c....that's 93°f.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 4, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> You lost me after typing about putting bud in the microwave. Plus the ideal temperature for mold is 34°c....that's 93°f.


Uh, microwaves produce heat, which is good for drying weed out quickly to test. You may not have heard, only invented in the 1940s.

About mold, first google result;

"Mold spores thrive in temperatures 32 and *120 degrees Fahrenheit*. Temperatures from about 70 – *90 degrees* are the most conducive for mold growth. Chances of mold growth are heightened greatly between those temperatures." https://moldblogger.com/top-3-things-mold-needs-to-grow/

I recommended 100 F, which to my knowledge is not between 70 and 90.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 4, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Why the head bumping? Ain't like anyone has seriously investigated how best to cure Cannabis, meaning actual scientists.


nah, aint no thing. we all come to the same sparked joint.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 4, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Uh, microwaves produce heat, which is good for drying weed out quickly to test. You may not have heard, only invented in the 1940s.
> 
> About mold, first google result;
> 
> ...


All those microwave buds are not good for you....
By the way you cited an independent resource, no scientific backup. Not even the FDA


----------



## SouthCross (Aug 4, 2017)

A microwave doesn't produce heat. It excites molecules that then generate heat. Drying weed in a microwave is scientifically retarded. It's known as the "S.O.C." Special Olympics Cure. 

Google that.


----------



## QtrNdaPuss (Aug 4, 2017)

I think if you "get" mold while drying it was probably there to begin with. back when I was trying to figure out how to grow good buds my stuff would always taste like hay after harvest. one time it was put into a janky shed to dry during the middle of winter it took like 3 weeks to dry but the taste was actually there. the temps were probably around 45 during the day and below freezing at night time. Now I just dry the regular way in a 60-75 degree room and it works out well normally takes like 7-10 days for me. I don't really monitor humidity... and why dry a test bud in a microwave that just ruins it. i'd rather smoke a wet bud at least it won't have that nasty microwave flavor and consistency. and on the other hand I've dried in a room that was around 90 before and it dried in 4 days and it still had flavor to it. I think flavors are more genetics than anything else. but the higher temp dry did seem to lessen it but just a bit. still acceptable though imo but that's more or less something I think a cash cropper would be into. I personally want every little bit out of my greens so I do what works best for my situation but I have done a whole lot of different techniques and the regular way that everyone uses is the best for my situation.


----------



## QtrNdaPuss (Aug 4, 2017)

I'd say the biggest improvement in flavor for me was letting them dry for another day after I felt like they were dry then starting the cure. I figure excess moisture when getting sealed up for the first time is what kills flavor. Idk it's all magic at that point.


----------



## hantastic1 (Aug 4, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah it would take forever and possibly get mold, which prefers cool temps. You would want at least 80 F. The enzymes speed up with increased temperature, but will start getting destroyed at about 115. Around 100-105 is usually best.
> 
> About the salt thing I mentioned, I guess a simple dehumidifier would probably be better, the small thermoelectric kind with no compressor. It'll be done in 3-5 days at those temperatures, when it reaches 57-58% rh.


thats just crazy talk. dont ever dry shit in that high of a temp unless you want that bc, reggie, hay smell all upon the buds... why would you give some shitty advice like this? 
the best drying temp is in the dark at 60-70 degrees for at least 10 days in 50-60% humidity...


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 4, 2017)

hantastic1 said:


> thats just crazy talk. dont ever dry shit in that high of a temp unless you want that bc, reggie, hay smell all upon the buds... why would you give some shitty advice like this?
> the best drying temp is in the dark at 60-70 degrees for at least 10 days in 50-60% humidity...


Quite the opposite, it gets rid of that fresh smell and replaces it with primo weed smell. 60-70 degrees is just begging for powdery mildew. If you take your buds and hold them up and flick them with your finger you'll see a big cloud of powery mildew spores.

The idea is to dry it, right? Well obviously things dry faster at 100 than at 60-70. Or do you just like inefficiency?


----------



## QtrNdaPuss (Aug 4, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Quite the opposite, it gets rid of that fresh smell and replaces it with primo weed smell. 60-70 degrees is just begging for powdery mildew. If you take your buds and hold them up and flick them with your finger you'll see a big cloud of powery mildew spores.
> 
> The idea is to dry it, right? Well obviously things dry faster at 100 than at 60-70. Or do you just like inefficiency?


So you're saying the buds should look like this when finished?






just stop.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 5, 2017)

If it was a quick dry that worked best we would all use a dehydrator and have buds in a day. its not drying, its fermenting slowly. if its jarred its fermenting quickly. The ferment breaks down sugars/carbs/off fertilizer flavors etc. Quick drying will not be as efficient. 
have we all quick dried, likely, light bulb, top of a reflector, etc....but then as we grew more and more we found this is a waste of good weed flavors.. Good being subjective of course, but if you're in the neighborhood I'd be glad to set you straight with some 
good smelling good tasting good effects weed, dried in a pr drying space. you'll stop quick drying the next day
and yes, I will gift you cuts of that strain


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 5, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> If it was a quick dry that worked best we would all use a dehydrator and have buds in a day. its not drying, its fermenting slowly. if its jarred its fermenting quickly. The ferment breaks down sugars/carbs/off fertilizer flavors etc. Quick drying will not be as efficient.
> have we all quick dried, likely, light bulb, top of a reflector, etc....but then as we grew more and more we found this is a waste of good weed flavors.. Good being subjective of course, but if you're in the neighborhood I'd be glad to set you straight with some
> good smelling good tasting good effects weed, dried in a pr drying space. you'll stop quick drying the next day
> and yes, I will gift you cuts of that strain


Okay, I agree it's probably better to do it at room temp. Just seems too slow for me personally.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 5, 2017)

QtrNdaPuss said:


> So you're saying the buds should look like this when finished?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was a good batch there.Browned up real nice. Need high humidity the first 48 hours though to get that.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 5, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Okay, I agree it's probably better to do it at room temp. Just seems too slow for me personally.



just like growing....harvesting and drying takes patience. I mean why spend all the cash, take all the time needed to grow, succeed with a great plant, and then rush the finale? seems silly. consider growing in a perpetually harvest scheme to be more prepared in between harvest, to avoid _rushing_ any part of this process.


----------



## clouds (Aug 5, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> just like growing....harvesting and drying takes patience. I mean why spend all the cash, take all the time needed to grow, succeed with a great plant, and then rush the finale? seems silly. consider growing in a perpetually harvest scheme to be more prepared in between harvest, to avoid _rushing_ any part of this process.


thats what im looking for a nice slow cure i been waiting all summer i can wait a lil longer to make it as good as i can thats the kind of info i need slow and steady


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> If it was a quick dry that worked best we would all use a dehydrator and have buds in a day. its not drying, its fermenting slowly. if its jarred its fermenting quickly. The ferment breaks down sugars/carbs/off fertilizer flavors etc. Quick drying will not be as efficient.
> have we all quick dried, likely, light bulb, top of a reflector, etc....but then as we grew more and more we found this is a waste of good weed flavors.. Good being subjective of course, but if you're in the neighborhood I'd be glad to set you straight with some
> good smelling good tasting good effects weed, dried in a pr drying space. you'll stop quick drying the next day
> and yes, I will gift you cuts of that strain


. Any chance you could drive to Clayton, NewYork, rent a boat, drive out one mile, and throw me some cuts over the border . I'm not allowed to go to you . 
Edit: oh and a jar of your bud, I just ran out and won't have time for a proper cure .


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> just like growing....harvesting and drying takes patience. I mean why spend all the cash, take all the time needed to grow, succeed with a great plant, and then rush the finale? seems silly. consider growing in a perpetually harvest scheme to be more prepared in between harvest, to avoid _rushing_ any part of this process.


Great advice Chem, prior proper planning! I'm always rushing through the cure, always running short. Yes things suffer when this happens. I spent the first 20 years hanging and bagging for sale. Now I do try and take more care in the finishing.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 6, 2017)

clouds said:


> thats what im looking for a nice slow cure i been waiting all summer i can wait a lil longer to make it as good as i can thats the kind of info i need slow and steady



all summer?
if weed doesnt taste perfect after 3 weeks drying in 70-75f, 50-55%rh, moving air......then something else is in play.
If I over feed, feed right to the end, or lock up ph......the only way to make that weed taste a little bit acceptable is to cure it, which is fermentation, allowing some bacteria to break down unburned carbs/sugars, ones that were not metabolized during proper finishing.

If my weed didnt taste good at 2 weeks into the drying...I'd honestly feed it to my rabbits and move on, try to develop better garden habits to fix the issue.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 6, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> . Any chance you could drive to Clayton, NewYork, rent a boat, drive out one mile, and throw me some cuts over the border . I'm not allowed to go to you .
> Edit: oh and a jar of your bud, I just ran out and won't have time for a proper cure .


lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> all summer?
> if weed doesnt taste perfect after 3 weeks drying in 70-75f, 50-55%rh, moving air......then something else is in play.
> If I over feed, feed right to the end, or lock up ph......the only way to make that weed taste a little bit acceptable is to cure it, which is fermentation, allowing some bacteria to break down unburned carbs/sugars, ones that were not metabolized during proper finishing.
> 
> If my weed didnt taste good at 2 weeks into the drying...I'd honestly feed it to my rabbits and move on, try to develop better garden habits to fix the issue.


I think/hope he's talking about the cure. If I leave it hanging for more than a couple of weeks, it's too dry, I've lost the window for a good cure. Even longer than a week seems to affect the taste for me, I guess the room conditions dictate a lot.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 6, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> I think/hope he's talking about the cure. If I leave it hanging for more than a couple of weeks, it's too dry, I've lost the window for a good cure. Even longer than a week seems to affect the taste for me, I guess the room conditions dictate a lot.


me too. the cure is part of the dry no?
I cure the day I chop, while the flowers dry. 
fact- weed older than 3 months around here is not used as buds for smoking, sometimes fed to the rabbits too.
not just the flavors but the effects are changed. Trichome contents degrade, like peaches, or essential flower oils etc.
Degradation changes everything. Active ingredients are converted to others. Some people enjoy soft peaches some want them firm and fresh. essential oils lose their vibrational energy as they age, just like food, vegetables, and even water.
I prefer all of my herbs fresh dried when used. Fresh oils are fresh tasting and fresh acting.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> me too. the cure is part of the dry no?
> I cure the day I chop, while the flowers dry.
> fact- weed older than 3 months around here is not used as buds for smoking, sometimes fed to the rabbits too.
> not just the flavors but the effects are changed. Trichome contents degrade, like peaches, or essential flower oils etc.
> ...


If I vacuum pack my jars and they taste really nice up to a year if left in the dark at cool temps. That doesn't happen unless it's a fall outdoor harvest when I refill the coffers lol, It could even be longer but it was amazing for me to have a jar last that long....I didn't see it there lol. And yes I guess drying is part of the whole process but when I say cure I mean, into the jars for the wait and smoke period .


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't think you should be worrying about mold with the temp....its the humidity that can fuck you over. As long as it isnt over 68-70 rh when put them in jars you're good to go IMHO.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> me too. the cure is part of the dry no?
> I cure the day I chop, while the flowers dry.
> fact- weed older than 3 months around here is not used as buds for smoking, sometimes fed to the rabbits too.
> not just the flavors but the effects are changed. Trichome contents degrade, like peaches, or essential flower oils etc.
> ...


Im not saying I don't believe you or anything but you got a source on that or is it personal experience? I totally agree with you on veggies though fresh is best!


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 7, 2017)

Haha and you feed your bunnies straight nugs? Do they act any different? I have one myself, just a little lion head, I wonder.....


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Im not saying I don't believe you or anything but you got a source on that or is it personal experience? I totally agree with you on veggies though fresh is best!


which part?



dubekoms said:


> Haha and you feed your bunnies straight nugs? Do they act any different? I have one myself, just a little lion head, I wonder.....


they prefer fresh trim but will tackle buds too. They relax, do what bunnies do, often.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> which part?
> 
> 
> 
> they prefer fresh trim but will tackle buds too. They relax, do what bunnies do, often.


The part where degradation occurs after 3 months. I thought I saw something where a person had a bud sitting out in the open for a few months and had it tested by a lab and it really didn't degrade at all. Idk I could be wrong.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> The part where degradation occurs after 3 months. I thought I saw something where a person had a bud sitting out in the open for a few months and had it tested by a lab and it really didn't degrade at all. Idk I could be wrong.


The two main catalysts for decarboxylation to occur are heat and time. Drying and curing cannabis over time will cause a partial decarboxylation to occur. This is why some cannabis flowers also test for a presence of small amounts of THC along with THCA. Smoking and vaporizing will instantaneously decarboxylate cannabinoids due to the extremely high temperatures present, making them instantly available for absorption through inhalation.

While decarboxylated cannabinoids in vapor form can be easily absorbed in our lungs, edibles require these cannabinoids present in what we consume in order for our bodies to absorb them throughout digestion. Heating cannabinoids at a lower temperature over time allows us to decarboxylate the cannabinoids while preserving the integrity of the material we use so that we may infuse it into what we consume. Heat and time can also cause other forms of cannabinoid degradation to occur. For example, CBN (cannabinol) is formed through the degradation and oxidization of THC, a process that can occur alongside decarboxylation. CBN accounts for a much more sedative and less directly psychoactive experience. google


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> me too. the cure is part of the dry no?
> I cure the day I chop, while the flowers dry.
> fact- weed older than 3 months around here is not used as buds for smoking, sometimes fed to the rabbits too.
> not just the flavors but the effects are changed. Trichome contents degrade, like peaches, or essential flower oils etc.
> ...


*bro how do you explain absolutes and perfumes made from natural oils that remain spell binding after many years?

degradation def spoils the product but superb quality and crafty production and handling measures go a long way towards stabilizing certain premium ingredients.*


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> . If I leave it hanging for more than a couple of weeks, it's too dry, I've lost the window for a good cure. Even longer than a week seems to affect the taste for me, I guess the room conditions dictate a lot.


your environment can control that to a point. this is why people try to build tiny environments, like jars. I find that to be risky so I use a drying tent, ac, dehuey, humidifier, stink sock, moving fresh air. Weed will of course stone years later, but not everyone is satisfied with just being stoned...fresh is better than old anyway I ever made it. I like my home made wine one year old instead of two also, could be personal preference, should follow it always.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *bro how do you explain absolutes and perfumes made from natural oils that remain spell binding after many years?
> 
> degradation def spoils the product but superb quality and crafty production and handling measures go a long way towards stabilizing certain premium ingredients.*


exactly, leave the lid off the perfume/oils and see how long its spellbinding right. stored properly weed will stone for many decades likely, if just feeling effects is what one is after.
theres no doubt terpenes will leave your bud with time. I want them all, as soon as its dry. I have the luxury of always having oodles of buds of dozens of strains dried, drying, harvested, growing full time. With that luxury most would come to some conclusion or another of usage and freshness that others not having it, along with legal possession limits, etc....would not agree with right.

if we're talking about essential oils of cannabis...yes, of course, but we are not, we are speaking of vegetable matter with tiny bits of oil wrapped in wax resting on top of the cabbage degrading with every day, every light, every heat, every touch I'm afraid. Cabbage with moisture is fermenting if it is sealed up and warm. Freezing the cabbage and the trichomes degrades them. how can we beat that better than using it fresh properly dried lol
pot prick


----------



## QtrNdaPuss (Aug 8, 2017)

I think my buds taste best after drying and about a week into cure. I know most say that's too early but that's my preference. i also feel like it starts losing taste around 2 months in but it's probably how i store it. a few months ago i found a couple grams of bubble hash I made around 4 years ago. It had gotten (much) stronger and more flavorful. all I know is there is more than one way to get a great product. the curing process is magic to me. I figure I got another 25+ years before it starts to really make sense.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> exactly, leave the lid off the perfume/oils and see how long its spellbinding right. stored properly weed will stone for many decades likely, if just feeling effects is what one is after.
> theres no doubt terpenes will leave your bud with time. I want them all, as soon as its dry. I have the luxury of always having oodles of buds of dozens of strains dried, drying, harvested, growing full time. With that luxury most would come to some conclusion or another of usage and freshness that others not having it, along with legal possession limits, etc....would not agree with right.
> 
> if we're talking about essential oils of cannabis...yes, of course, but we are not, we are speaking of vegetable matter with tiny bits of oil wrapped in wax resting on top of the cabbage degrading with every day, every light, every heat, every touch I'm afraid. Cabbage with moisture is fermenting if it is sealed up and warm. Freezing the cabbage and the trichomes degrades them. how can we beat that better than using it fresh properly dried lol
> pot prick


If freezing causes degradation I honestly have not noticed, although yes I have heard that many times. I do freeze my vacuum seals jars on occasion and I have not seen any loss of anything other than it being as fresh as the day I put it in. I wonder if there are actual tests that have shown degradation of any THC or other compounds.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> your environment can control that to a point. this is why people try to build tiny environments, like jars. I find that to be risky so I use a drying tent, ac, dehuey, humidifier, stink sock, moving fresh air. Weed will of course stone years later, but not everyone is satisfied with just being stoned...fresh is better than old anyway I ever made it. I like my home made wine one year old instead of two also, could be personal preference, should follow it always.


I'm not sure about years as I've found jars that were years old and nope not so nice lol. Like I said though I'm not qualified as it never lasts more than a few months and I'm on to something new and different lol. I'm trying to limit the girl to. .25 every 5 days but it's, as the Borg would say, futile .


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 8, 2017)

Recently, I chopped a GG4S1 a week before I went away for the weekend and the buds weren't quite dry when it was time to go. So I threw them into big a wire bail jar and took them with me so I could burp them until they were dry enough. Well, the jar wasn't all that sealed and it was stinking up my room something fierce so I had no choice but to stash it in the bushes outside where it was 90 degrees. The temp/humidity gauge inside the jar said it got up to 103F.

Best cured weed for me so far, smells great, maybe there is something to hot cure.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 9, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Recently, I chopped a GG4S1 a week before I went away for the weekend and the buds weren't quite dry when it was time to go. So I threw them into big a wire bail jar and took them with me so I could burp them until they were dry enough. Well, the jar wasn't all that sealed and it was stinking up my room something fierce so I had no choice but to stash it in the bushes outside where it was 90 degrees. The temp/humidity gauge inside the jar said it got up to 103F.
> 
> Best cured weed for me so far, smells great, maybe there is something to hot cure.



...and that tell tale pissy pocket flavor that will occur when wet cabbage is left in a hot jar. some people have gone googly over that flavor/smell, I recall many saying the same as you. its good there are some people who actually enjoy fermented weed, another fine example of to each his own.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 9, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> If freezing causes degradation I honestly have not noticed, although yes I have heard that many times. I do freeze my vacuum seals jars on occasion and I have not seen any loss of anything other than it being as fresh as the day I put it in. I wonder if there are actual tests that have shown degradation of any THC or other compounds.








this shows the degradation of the trichomes clearly, like drying peaches, all curled and browning. 
chemically we know these compounds convert to other compounds, not saying those are not good for some, many people prefer the
effects of old weed compared to fresher weed of course


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> this shows the degradation of the trichomes clearly, like drying peaches, all curled and browning.
> chemically we know these compounds convert to other compounds, not saying those are not good for some, many people prefer the
> effects of old weed compared to fresher weed of course


I can't see shit lol. Anywhoo I just know in my 40 plus yrs of smoking and growing, if stored properly I don't see a huge difference in taste or effect up to a point. But yup, it's a personal choice and taste. Hell back in the day I had people chomping at the bit to get the product the day it was dry enough to smoke it lol. Gotta love the old days when there was a shortage through the summer (the brick was a big seller lol) then a glut in the fall where the best man won. The indoor thing ruined my buisness lol.


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> ...and that tell tale pissy pocket flavor that will occur when wet cabbage is left in a hot jar. some people have gone googly over that flavor/smell, I recall many saying the same as you. its good there are some people who actually enjoy fermented weed, another fine example of to each his own.


No pissy pocket, wet cabbage, or fermented smell here. Probably because the weed wasn't wet when it got hot.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 9, 2017)

My patients want my weed on the second week in the drying room, right when the twigs snap.
Fortunately I dont use salts and I dont feed overfeed/feed to the end, so there are no off flavors or funny burn at that time.
when he branches snap.....thats still my sweet spot for smoking a joint, has been since I began growing my own=personal preference. I let it dry/cure for another few weeks and the effects settle into a more droopy effect, an effect none of my group are interested in.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 9, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> No pissy pocket, wet cabbage, or fermented smell here. Probably because the weed wasn't wet when it got hot.


thats good, I hate mildew too.
if I put my weed in a jar at one week of drying it will mold quickly. It all depends on drying conditions, like bedroom closets might dry faster than a controlled space. Some dry in a few days, others extend that to months. but yeah, wet weed in a jar molds


----------



## Dr. Who (Aug 9, 2017)

Oregonhwy101 said:


> Temps and hummidity going to be making a curing box just curios as to what temp and humidity would be ideal ?


Wow. What a bunch of strange answers. I tend to like tweeters.....I would have figured he would cure longer but - whatever....

I agree with the 65-75 Temp range. I run 70 as close as I can (4 deg. variation so like 69-73).
I agree with the 45-55 % RH. I stay in that with room to spare also.

Dry to the stems cracking and not bending. Snapping in half = _too dry!. _If you get that. skip all the veggie or fruit matter for raising the moisture content. Use a closed area or a drying tent. _Pull_ air in from the bottom sides and exhaust out the top. Moving air and in these listed parameters, retards mold growth.

Use Bovida 62's....a 2 way hydration pack.

For the cure. I use 5 gallon buckets and _large_ Bovida 62's with a Gamma seal top.

In curing, it is critical for the RH to stay above 52%, or the cure slows and below 52% it stops.

7-10 days is to short to reach a _*true*_ full cure...This idea goes back in line with tobacco curing.

I find 6 weeks as an acceptable point. I prefer 8 weeks myself.

I would say you could try it at 4....

I also suggest trying the longer times and see what it does.....

Simply because the vast majority of any new grower will not have the patience to do any of those 3 longer term cures.
They know not what they miss out on.

A 7-10 day cure is market sale minimum. I can still tell, rather easy too, that 10 day cured weed.

Stash _*some*_ for those longer times and try them later....Your doing yourself a favor.....*A real big favor!*


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 9, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> .
> 
> 65-75 Temp range.
> 45-55 % RH.
> ...


I agree with this.
the best thing you can do is try all the different techniques your grow bibles speak of, decide for yourself which is best for you and your product. You cant go wrong this way.


----------



## Dr. Who (Aug 9, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Quite the opposite, it gets rid of that fresh smell and replaces it with primo weed smell. 60-70 degrees is just begging for powdery mildew. If you take your buds and hold them up and flick them with your finger you'll see a big cloud of powery mildew spores.
> 
> The idea is to dry it, right? Well obviously things dry faster at 100 than at 60-70. Or do you just like inefficiency?


Proper curing from proper RH values to start. Increase heat in the matter being cured by normal curing actions. No "need" to cure at a high temp...

The only time your "begging" for PM or any mold in a cure. Is because you began the cure with way to moist matter to be cured...

That is why you properly dry _first! - Bottom line!

Drying at the stated environment. Retards mold growth. The moving air in the area does also.
_
I always move air in from the bottom and exhaust out the top of my drying space.


----------



## clouds (Aug 18, 2017)

question i cut my girl down last week its been 7 days i did a whole plant dry the huge main cola is still kinda wet i found this out as i was dry trimming can i finish trimming and leave her on a rack to finish the main cola to dry and jar the rest?


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Aug 18, 2017)

clouds said:


> question i cut my girl down last week its been 7 days i did a whole plant dry the huge main cola is still kinda wet i found this out as i was dry trimming can i finish trimming and leave her on a rack to finish the main cola to dry and jar the rest?


That would be called "Wet Trimming" Yes.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 18, 2017)

Jypsy Dog said:


> That would be called "Wet Trimming" Yes.


Lol


----------



## GrandMasterKillerB (Sep 15, 2017)

i'm just curious how long have all you been doing this?? i'm really curious... too many responses make me a little sad (many seem good though ) hehe.

ya know i'm not so sure the drying part of the process is opinion anymore in regards to cannabis honestly. with that being said, for me, 70F and 50%RH is the best way to correctly dry cannabis for the absolute best results and depending on the strain and density of the material it takes between 5-9 days when harvested at peak ripeness, ive never in my multi decades of indoor growing seen it take longer in the perfect environment, which is what ive said, and yes, ive tried everything more than once. i have found cedar to be awesome for the dry process because if you line the inside of a room with it, it will magically keep a 70-73 degree room right at around 50-60 percent humidity...thats with a VERY light circulating airflow that is constant. theres a reason they use it for humidors. boveda and integra packs specifically designed for aiding the cure of cannabis in containers are both set to 62 percent RH. (you can get dif bovedas but the cannabis specific one is 62)...those people have done extensive testing to come to that number as well...curing on the other hand, is SO SO subjective. 

its important to note that for me, and really for everyone reading, i only grow for quality, and im very lucky to be able to use very high quality "stuff", and have for the last decade or so (though i have much more experience than that). i dont sell my stuff either and i never will, so my drys and cures tend to be much more "patient" than most, especially those growing to sell. a lot of this process is trust in your method, and trust in your gear and environment. if you can do that and let it do its thing without much interference during the process, that's how you get the totally amazing stuff (assuming a good strain and grow).


here's what i do for always outstanding results for myself...

i dry it hanging upside down in a pitch black cedar lined "room" at 70F and 52%RH exactly. i have two vornado circulating fans positioned so they never directly blow air on anything hanging, yet ciculate all the air in the room on low, this is really the size of a large closet but it has its own climate control.. i do a "mid trim" when i harvest.. its not a nice neat trim, but i don't do nothing. all fan leaves are removed and most small flipped under leaves are also manicured, but the rest is left. after 5-7 days of hanging (truthfully ive been doing the same two strains for a year now so for me its always exactly 6 days) .at this stage the stem nearly snaps, does on the smallish stems and almost does on the larger ones. the bud is nearly crispy on the outside but has an internal RH right around 57%

...short tangent...

the equipment to test all this stuff is not expensive people...everyone growing should have it... ebay meter packs go for as little as 15 bucks and work just fine, you dont need the bluelabs everything to get accurate testers..though bluelabs is dang good .

tangent over hehe...

once the bud is at this point (57%) i do a final neat trim and chop, and i place in 1 liter infinty jars. or 1 quart widemouth ball jars work too. i like the infinity jars because they block all external light and have outstanding lids, warning.. the infinity jars are real spendy in comparison to regular jars. its important to note here that i dont go bigger on the jars than 1 quart, and i only fill them 3/4 full with an integra 62 in the jar with it. i prefer the integra packs because they dual humidify differently than the boveda and i felt after two weeks of cure the boveda started to add a "flavor" i didnt personally like, where the integra packs had no effect on anything in the jar. ive tried many times going bigger on the jars, but the stuff is just better in 1 quart jars, they're the "perfect" size for optimal results. i do still burp even with the integra packs in there...the first thee days i open and air out the buds three times a day 35 or so minutes at a time. after three days or so, when that shit is like sticky rocks and i go "DAYUM" when i open the jar from the dope ass pungent dank smell, you can stop bleeding (burping). at this point they go into the jars and stay in there for at least 11 more days (two weeks total)..though i store them in a temp controlled storage room set to 67 degrees. after 14 days total in there, your shit should taste absolutely amazing...after a month it should be ungodly good. 

Many people swear that super long cured stuff is better but i personally feel the sweet spot is 3-4 weeks. my Blueberry OG tastes like blue fun dip (and smells like blue gatorade), and my Valley Destroyer tastes like vanilla christmas spice with a side of gas and sweet couch locking obliteration lol.

really hope anything helps, but damn...dude that was drying at 100+ degrees?!......sigh.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 15, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Wow. What a bunch of strange answers. I tend to like tweeters.....I would have figured he would cure longer but - whatever....
> 
> I agree with the 65-75 Temp range. I run 70 as close as I can (4 deg. variation so like 69-73).
> I agree with the 45-55 % RH. I stay in that with room to spare also.
> ...


I know this is old but.... I'm a fan of a long cure, it just seems to get better with time. Long story short I screwed up and left three of my cure jars open too long. Figured it out, closed the jars and ordered 58% bovedas. I'm not sure what the humidity of the buds got down to. I'm assuming at least 55%. If they dried out below that, will the bovedas bring the cure back? Or is it time to extract?


----------



## Dr. Who (Sep 16, 2017)

macsnax said:


> I know this is old but.... I'm a fan of a long cure, it just seems to get better with time. Long story short I screwed up and left three of my cure jars open too long. Figured it out, closed the jars and ordered 58% bovedas. I'm not sure what the humidity of the buds got down to. I'm assuming at least 55%. If they dried out below that, will the bovedas bring the cure back? Or is it time to extract?


They should be fine, after re hydrating. They should continue the cure as they did not get too dry, and they were actually still curing. They hit 50% and the cure stops. Re hydration and warmer temps will restart a stalled cure. Time increases though.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 16, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> They should be fine, after re hydrating. They should continue the cure as they did not get too dry, and they were actually still curing. They hit 50% and the cure stops. Re hydration and warmer temps will restart a stalled cure. Time increases though.


Thanks man, I think I'll just let them sit for a month or so. This is my first time using bovedas to cure, I was hesitant at first. I've got some blue kush (that didn't over dry) curing for about 10 days with the packs, and I can actually see the buds changing. so far so good.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 16, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> They should be fine, after re hydrating. They should continue the cure as they did not get too dry, and they were actually still curing. They hit 50% and the cure stops. Re hydration and warmer temps will restart a stalled cure. Time increases though.


Thanks man, I think I'll just let them sit for a month or so. This is my first time using bovedas to cure, I was hesitant at first. I've got some blue kush (that didn't over dry) curing for about 10 days with the packs, and I can actually see the buds changing. so far so good.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 16, 2017)

In building a dry/cure box you need a way to control the temp & humidity and a way to control vented air movement. In mine I used a battery operated digital thermostat to control 2 ceramic lizard heaters (60 watts each) and because I'm in Colorado I need to add humidity, this was simple, I just placed ceramic coffee cups on the lizard heaters. In my 6 foot cabinet I put (2) 1 inch holes at the bottom and (2) 3 inch puter fans in the top that are controlled via a rheostat (pot that controls fan speed). The thermostat flips a 10 amp relay that turns the ceramic heaters on/off 

I run the cab between 80 ~ 84 degrees (varies with changes in ambient room temp) and keep humidity at 60 ~ 65 (never over 70) for 14 days (longer it takes, better the outcome) 

And for those unaware the way to determine whether or not there is a danger of mold is by calculating the dew point ,,,,,,,,,,

http://www.dpcalc.org/


----------



## joken (Sep 17, 2017)

I helped a friend trim some green indoor last week and he dried it at around 70 degrees and 40% humidity. I grow outside in Oregon and harvest is like mid October. I can't use his method because I have too much and it's going to be wet from high humidity even though it is under cover. This curing business is unfortunately not one size fits all.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 18, 2017)

joken said:


> I helped a friend trim some green indoor last week and he dried it at around 70 degrees and 40% humidity. I grow outside in Oregon and harvest is like mid October. I can't use his method because I have too much and it's going to be wet from high humidity even though it is under cover. This curing business is unfortunately not one size fits all.


Your right, larger grows are hard to deal with lol. We learned real quick that the logistics start when you pull, the growing is easy lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 18, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> If it was a quick dry that worked best we would all use a dehydrator and have buds in a day. its not drying, its fermenting slowly. if its jarred its fermenting quickly. The ferment breaks down sugars/carbs/off fertilizer flavors etc. Quick drying will not be as efficient.
> have we all quick dried, likely, light bulb, top of a reflector, etc....but then as we grew more and more we found this is a waste of good weed flavors.. Good being subjective of course, but if you're in the neighborhood I'd be glad to set you straight with some
> good smelling good tasting good effects weed, dried in a pr drying space. you'll stop quick drying the next day
> and yes, I will gift you cuts of that strain



Too bad you're clear on the other side of the big ol pond. I cure normal and right. Not bake it in an oven. Lol. But if gladly smoke up with ya and bring a cut back lol.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 10, 2017)

It's very humid here. I dry on the rack for 4-6 days with a dehumidifier going. I trim wet and separate the buds on the mesh rack as well as I can. I have a kief catcher below the racks. I don't like a long cure. I think you lose a lot of the terpenes that way, but that's probably just me. After about a week in the jar it's perfect for my taste.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2017)

cindysid said:


> It's very humid here. I dry on the rack for 4-6 days with a dehumidifier going. I trim wet and separate the buds on the mesh rack as well as I can. I have a kief catcher below the racks. I don't like a long cure. I think you lose a lot of the terpenes that way, but that's probably just me. After about a week in the jar it's perfect for my taste.


I feel somewhat the same but I tend to like it a bit longer then put the jars in the freezer to stop it and when I take out a jar it's fresh. Some people say it's not good to freeze it but I have for years and it stays fresh for a year if sealed in jars. I actually treat it just like jam and boil the jars to create a vacume seal.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2017)

cindysid said:


> It's very humid here. I dry on the rack for 4-6 days with a dehumidifier going. I trim wet and separate the buds on the mesh rack as well as I can. I have a kief catcher below the racks. I don't like a long cure. I think you lose a lot of the terpenes that way, but that's probably just me. After about a week in the jar it's perfect for my taste.


I do the samething. Except I wet trim and hang. I don't lay em down. But I also leave some sugar leaves on that are coated. And I like them to hang on the buds going from bottom to top. For me 2 weeks in a jar in the pitch black after burping. Tastes amazing. I do have some pineapple express v2 that I'm long curing. Gonna do 6 weeks. It has major fruit nose to it.


----------



## Sickomindo (Nov 19, 2017)

I couldnt read anymore after he uses the microwave lmao. Special Olympics is correct but I also have herd awhile back was there are guys who specifically try to mess up other peoples grow. Sad. Some must be bored.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 19, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I do the samething. Except I wet trim and hang. I don't lay em down. But I also leave some sugar leaves on that are coated.


That's my method as well.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2017)

^^^^^^ very nice lookn buds man @Sir Napsalot


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 19, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> ^^^^^^ very nice lookn buds man @Sir Napsalot


Thanks!


----------



## hantastic1 (Nov 20, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's my method as well.
> 
> View attachment 4045456
> View attachment 4045459
> View attachment 4045460


nice buds, but i would trim off more of them sugar and fan leaves, make it look 100


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 20, 2017)

hantastic1 said:


> nice buds, but i would trim off more of them sugar and fan leaves, make it look 100


There aren't any fan leaves


----------



## hantastic1 (Feb 4, 2018)

you're trim game needs more work. that for damn sure


----------



## eyderbuddy (Feb 4, 2018)

hantastic1 said:


> you're trim game needs more work. that for damn sure


looks good to me


----------



## hantastic1 (Feb 5, 2018)

eyderbuddy said:


> looks good to me


you're easy to please...


----------



## deep_rob (Feb 5, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> There aren't any fan leaves


trim style is what we know as commercial trim. ideal for retail. nothing wrong with that trim.. .For a Cup entry, or to smoke it yourself, i would totally manicure it way more.. that being said, if dont have to please anyone else and you're happy with it, then that's all that really matters. Looks dank as fuck, btw.. great job!


----------



## eyderbuddy (Feb 5, 2018)

hantastic1 said:


> you're easy to please...


Not exactly, i grow for personal fulfillment and i'm just not into trimming. As long as there are trichomes on the leaves i see no point in trimming them off.

But for each his own  Peace brother


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 5, 2018)

deep_rob said:


> trim style is what we know as commercial trim. ideal for retail. nothing wrong with that trim.. .For a Cup entry, or to smoke it yourself, i would totally manicure it way more.. that being said, if dont have to please anyone else and you're happy with it, then that's all that really matters. Looks dank as fuck, btw.. great job!


Thanks! That's Chernobyl from my 3rd grow and it's really nice dope


----------



## since1991 (Feb 28, 2018)

68f to 74f and 50% to 60% relative humidity for initial drying. 5 to 10 days depending on how you break the buds down from the main stems. I wet trim my small buds an place on the racks. The bigguns I leave most inner leaves on and slower dry & on the string lines for a dry trim later. All my out door gets a dry trim and strung on lines for a longer 8 to 14 day dry. Because its so damn much and way leafier..outdoor crops.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Feb 28, 2018)

eyderbuddy said:


> Not exactly, i grow for personal fulfillment and i'm just not into trimming. As long as there are trichomes on the leaves i see no point in trimming them off.
> 
> But for each his own  Peace brother


Enjoy smoking plant matter why not make oil out of those frosty leaves, each to their own


----------



## since1991 (Feb 28, 2018)

I get a SHIT TON of good grade frosty trim leaves every month or so. I bulk wholesale mine to a neighborhood processor. He asks me everytime do I want oil or cash or both.I pick oil (its oh so good) almost everytime. My patients arent having untrimmed flower. And neither am I. Its what wives..girlfriends..sisters and moms are for. Chicks (single moms especially in this podunk broke ass town) are hands down the better and more meticulous hand trimmers in my experience. And I take care of them.


----------



## 710revolution (Mar 8, 2018)

If youre not in shape, and out there eating like shit, yet sit there and talk about smoking plant matter. Please stfu, and sit down. I run 3 to 5 miles every morning, do muay thai/ jiu jitsu, and lift weights regularly. I smoke my homegrown buds with leaf all the time. People these days are so backward its hilarious.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 8, 2018)

Go get em...tiger. Atta boy. Its the fukin Catalina wine mixer


----------



## kingzt (Mar 29, 2018)

Does anybody have a preferred temp range for their curing buds? I usually burp my my bags and jars in my basement which stays 60F. I was wondering if I’m missing anything by possibly burping and storing buds in warming temps than what I currently do.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Does anybody have a preferred temp range for their curing buds? I usually burp my my bags and jars in my basement which stays 60F. I was wondering if I’m missing anything by possibly burping and storing buds in warming temps than what I currently do.


Warmer temps will cure your buds faster. I've done lower and higher temps to verify. But I would like to do both at the same time, same strain to see if there's a difference in final product.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 29, 2018)

Are you talking warmer temps curing in jar baggie or another container? Or warmer temps initial drying?


----------



## kingzt (Mar 29, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Are you talking warmer temps curing in jar baggie or another container? Or warmer temps initial drying?


Nope just curing. I'm curious if there is any difference between the final product when cured in colder or warmer room temps.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Are you talking warmer temps curing in jar baggie or another container? Or warmer temps initial drying?


I mean curing in mason jars at warmer temps. Been a while since I read up about it, but temps in the 90°s F were mentioned. When I did it, it was more like mid 80°s verses mid 60°s. Curing in mason jars like that is a fermentation process higher temps quicker fermentation.

My mid 80°s temps weren't constant either. This was done in a shed without a door during summer, so night temps were 50°s.


----------



## kingzt (Mar 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I mean curing in mason jars at warmer temps. Been a while since I read up about it, but temps in the 90°s F were mentioned. When I did it, it was more like mid 80°s verses mid 60°s. Curing in mason jars like that is a fermentation process higher temps quicker fermentation.
> 
> My mid 80°s temps weren't constant either. This was done in a shed without a door during summer, so night temps were 50°s.[/QUOTE
> I wouldn't be doing it in that warm of temps. I usually cure in my basement and I burp everything there too. It stays around 60F this time of year but I was wondering if should keep my buds somewhere else in the house where it's generally warmer like ~70F.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 30, 2018)

I don't think it would hurt, it would probably speed up the process a little. ^^


----------



## Sugarleaf420 (Sep 9, 2019)

hantastic1 said:


> thats just crazy talk. dont ever dry shit in that high of a temp unless you want that bc, reggie, hay smell all upon the buds... why would you give some shitty advice like this?
> the best drying temp is in the dark at 60-70 degrees for at least 10 days in 50-60% humidity...


Finally someone who knows cannabis


----------



## White_Powder (Nov 22, 2020)

SouthCross said:


> A microwave doesn't produce heat. It excites molecules that then generate heat. Drying weed in a microwave is scientifically retarded. It's known as the "S.O.C." Special Olympics Cure.
> 
> Google that.


S.O.C. Lmao good name for it


----------



## Tricksfouru2 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hahahahaha man we microwaved buds as kids when we didn’t know any better, and drying at 80+ temps is just that, drying not curing, drying at 100 degrees sounds insane to me because THC begins to deteriorate at those temps.
a true cure is done between the low 60’s and 70’s with an RH as close to 50% as possible with a slight airflow but not directly on the plant. That said, if drying at 100 degrees works for you, then do it! It’s about being satisfied with your own product and making yourself smile, not everyone else...right?
That said, has anyone who cures in low temps, have you ever gotten to warm for a day or two..say 78 tops, if so did it affect the end cure... taste and smell wise?
thanks


----------



## Fatleg77 (Jan 15, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> Why the head bumping? Ain't like anyone has seriously investigated how best to cure Cannabis, meaning actual scientists.


I think I'm going to follow the practices of the most successful commercial Growers


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 15, 2021)

Fatleg77 said:


> I think I'm going to follow the practices of the most successful commercial Growers


Don't listen to Bob Cajun and his brown weed lol


----------



## $acKing (Sep 30, 2021)

clouds said:


> is 70 F too cool to do my drying in


Hey bro, so I know that this thread is old, but I saw a reply that is completely off base. 70°F is not too cool for your drying, and actually you want to be closer to 60. Depending on how wet your bud is when you harvest, like if it rained right before or during your chop or you wash your herb, you wanna make sure to shake off excess water and for the first day or so (perhaps less, Depending on how much water is present) maintain a little warmer temp for drying. A small fan circulating the air will help immensely also. So, until you have rid your fresh herb of visible moisture, 70-75 degees and 40-50% humidity will be good. After that, drop the temp to around 60 and maintain a RH of 50-60%.. Maintaining a drying room/box/area within these limits will give the bud time to metabolize and digest chlorophyll and other sugars; which are the cause of rough smoke. Drying your herb too quickly doesn't allow for these anaerobic processes to complete fully which will ultimately lead to a lower quality experience for the consumer. Again, i know this is old, but I wanted to clarify some of that information for anyone that may be looking at this thread. As far as one responder saying that you should be "curing" your bud at over 100 degrees is completely wrong. As far as curing, once you've completed your drying, place the bud into Mason jars In a cool dark place.. burp them once or twice a day.. for a couple weeks. The curing process is probably the MOST overlooked but VERY IMPORTANT steps that can take your weed from a decent/good smoke to a unique and powerful experience. Cheers


----------

